# Wuzzels kleiner Terrassenteich 2011



## Wuzzel (5. Sep. 2011)

Hallo zusammen ! 

Nachdem ich bei meinem großen Teich noch immer voll in meinem persönlichen Zeitplan bin, dachte ich ich nutze den Urlaub 2011 dazu, die Kellerterrasse etwas anzuhübschen und da auch schon mal ein kleines Becken hinzubauen. 

Auch wenn ich persönlich der Meinung bin, das man sehr guter Autofahrer sein kann ohne je eins gebaut zu haben, kann man nun sehen das auch Wuzzel "sich die Hände nass gemacht hat" und ein kleines Teichlein an die Terasse gesetzt hat. 

Ausgangssituation - eine recht schmucklose Terrasse, die meist nur zum Abstellen oder werkeln verwendet wurde.
 

Da haben wir erst mal ne schöne Pergola drüber gebaut, die in den nächsten zwei drei Jahren sicherlich mit __ Wein berankt sein wird. 
Am Eingang zur Terrasse steht eine "Götterfunken" die den Eingang umranken soll. 
Und was war da naheliegender, als zwischen die beiden Pseudosasa (in Rhizomsperre) noch ein kleines Pflanzenbecken an die Terrasse zu bauen. 

       

Besonders lieb ich den Blick in den Garten, entlang am Weg mit dem __ Lavendel im Hintergrund und dazu das leise Plätschern einer kleinen Pumpe im ansonsten techniklosen Teich. Das ganze war ein absolutes Low Budget Projekt und ausser der Folie und teilweise den Pflanzen kamen nur Sachen zum Einsatz, die sowieso rumlagen. 
Gespeist ist das Becken von Regenwasser, vom Volumen schätz ich so ca. 600 - 800 liter. 
Das Becken bleibt selbstverständlich Fischlos und richtig schön wirds erst wenn die Pflanzen alle eingewachsen und die Pergola begrünt ist. 

   

Mein besonderer Dank geht an Nepomuk   fürs Zusammenschrauben der Pergola und die unzähligen Kaffee (Winterprojekt ist dann ne Toilette fuer den Keller) 
Vielen Dank auch an Werner (www.nymphaion.de) für die prompte Lieferung der Pflanzen und der Seerose die bereits nach einer Woche blüht ! 

Die einen wirds freuen, die anderen vielleicht nicht, aber ich bin weitestgehend wieder gesund, hab mir mal wieder die Hände nass gemacht und schreib jetzt wieder öfter  denn jetzt hab ich auch mal wieder nen Auto gebaut und fahre nicht nur eins. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Echinopsis (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wuzzels kleiner Terrassenteich 2011*

Hallo Wolf!

Schön mal wieder was von Dir im Forum zu lesen 
(Hatte dich hier schon vermisst)

Der kleine Teich gefällt mir sehr gut...wirkt sehr natürlich!

Ich hoffe Du hälst uns auf dem Laufenden wie sich dein Teich entwickelt 

lG!
Daniel


----------



## guenter (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wuzzels kleiner Terrassenteich 2011*

Hallo Wolf,

"aber ich bin weitestgehend wieder gesund, hab mir mal wieder die Hände nass gemacht und schreib jetzt wieder öfter" 

na endlich!  Der Teich ist genau da richtig wo er ist


----------



## toschbaer (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wuzzels kleiner Terrassenteich 2011*

Na, 
ist schön wieder von Euch zu hören! 
Und super, dass Du wieder fit bist! 
Die Überraschung ist Euch gelungen mit dem neuen Teich!!! 
Falls Ihr noch Pflanzen und ein paar kleine Elritzen haben möchtet: ist ja kein Problem 
Hätte auch noch Jungbäume,(Bonsai fähig) für die Randgestaltung.

Wann ist die Teichparty...?

LG,  auch von Susanne (der es auch langsam wieder besser geht nach beidseitigem Unterarmbruch)

Friedhelm


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wuzzels kleiner Terrassenteich 2011*



toschbaer schrieb:


> Wann ist die Teichparty...?



Friedhelm weisste doch , nette Gäste sind jederzeit willkommen. 
Viele liebe Grüße an Susanne und gute Besserung ! 
Ich hab mir ja nur den Busen machen lassen  ... aber beide Arme das ist echt bitter. 

Gruß Wuzzel

P.S. : der Teich bleibt Fischfrei ... viel zu lütt fuer Fische


----------



## Inken (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wuzzels kleiner Terrassenteich 2011*



Schön, dich wieder zu lesen, Wolf!!

Bin ja völlig begeistert, was ihr aus eurer Terrasse gezaubert habt! Richtig schön! 
Das wird wunderschön, wenn es ein wenig eingewachsen ist! 

@Bär: Sachma, wieso macht Susanne sowas? Was für eine fiese Sache, die Arme.. Grüß' sie mal ganz lieb!  Kenne das von meinem Schwager, dusseliger Motorradunfall, hat noch versucht, mit den Händen zu bremsen, sechs Wochen nur geflucht..


----------



## Kolja (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wuzzels kleiner Terrassenteich 2011*

Hallo Wolf,

schön, dass du wieder da bist. Ich hatte dich schon vermisst.

Der Teich ist sehr schön geworden, gerade auch durch das Verbauen von alten Materialien. Sieht so aus, als wäre er immer schon da gewesen und das mag ich.


----------



## Christine (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wuzzels kleiner Terrassenteich 2011*

Hallo Wuzzel,

ein wunderschönes Teichlein. Da lässt es sich bestimmt gut entspannen auf der neuen Terrasse....

[OT]Hallo Friedhelm  -  ganz liebe Grüße an Susanne :knuddel - dass ist ja fürchterlich - wie macht man denn sowas?[/OT]


----------



## Aquabernd (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wuzzels kleiner Terrassenteich 2011*

Hi

schön mit strand


----------



## niri (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wuzzels kleiner Terrassenteich 2011*

Hi Wuzzel,

dein kleiner Terassenteich sieht sehr gut aus . Eine tolle Seerose habt ihr auch . Wünsche euch viel Freude an eurer kleinen Oase!

LG
Ina


----------



## Digicat (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wuzzels kleiner Terrassenteich 2011*

Servus Wolf

 ... Klasse


----------



## Pammler (10. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wuzzels kleiner Terrassenteich 2011*

[OT]





Wuzzel schrieb:


> (Winterprojekt ist dann ne Toilette fuer den Keller)



Hallo Wolf, Wo geht denn Keller zur Zeit hin wenn er mal muß? Hoch ins Bad?[/OT]

Der Teich ist sehr schön geworden und Der Parkettlack, den du mir empfohlen hast ist echt gut, der hält richtig was aus.


----------

